# The giggles



## Rin (Feb 10, 2014)

Nothing cracks me up more than when a young female patient or family member can't contain their giggles over the 'handsome young hero' (my partner) that's helping them. They didn't giggle when_ I_ walked in. Don't I rate a few giggles? :rofl:


----------



## pdxems (Feb 28, 2014)

it's not you, it's him


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 28, 2014)

Rin, post a photo, well make potshots, er, suggestions...


----------



## Anjel (Feb 28, 2014)

Because you aren't a handsome young hero!? Lol and guys don't usually get giggly over a hot chick lol


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 28, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Because you aren't a handsome young hero!? Lol and guys don't usually get giggly over a hot chick lol



I giggle at hot chicks. I'm less than subtle.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 28, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I giggle at hot chicks. I'm less than subtle.




Ha! This made me laugh more than it should of haha


----------



## Rin (Mar 8, 2014)

Hah! I wish guys would just giggle over me. Instead they lean toward creepy staring and asking for assistance with urinals. womp


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2014)

Rin said:


> Hah! I wish guys would just giggle over me. Instead they lean toward creepy staring and asking for assistance with urinals. womp




If I had a nickel for every time I heard "hey baby hold this".....


----------



## Rin (Mar 8, 2014)

And yet I've never ever had a female patient ask for a bed pan en route. I guess only males are afflicted with creep-bladder.


----------



## Lana (Dec 30, 2016)

I would just like to think that when a guy doesn't talk to me (or giggle, whatever) he is so flustered by my stunning <inner>beauty that he says nothing at all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2016)

If I had a nickel for every time I've  been propositioned by an elderly woman in my ambulance I'd have a boatload of nickels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seirende (Dec 31, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I've  been propositioned by an elderly woman in my ambulance I'd have a boatload of nickels.



I think that it's usually kind of cute when the elderly guys flirt with me. Hey, if you want to blame your irregular heartbeat on my stunning beauty, I'll laugh and play along. When the younger guys try to flirt, it's often not so cute, and that gets the cool professionalism.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2016)

Seirende said:


> I think that it's usually kind of cute when the elderly guys flirt with me. Hey, if you want to blame your irregular heartbeat on my stunning beauty, I'll laugh and play along. When the younger guys try to flirt, it's often not so cute, and that gets the cool professionalism.



It's all fun and games until they get handsy or cross some lines with their comments. I've had to tell more than a few elderly women that they need to keep their hands to themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lana (Jan 11, 2017)

Aw, gee... that's not nice. People should be nice. I like nice people. Oh well, by the time they call in they might be delirious or besides themselves sometimes. (But, I have had to have a chat with some people...and they backed off.) Besides people should be respectful to the youth, it always comes back to them.


----------

